# pancake egg question



## turtleescape (Dec 13, 2013)

Much to my surprise one of my females laid her first egg today. I did not think I would see eggs until next year. 
After reading a few articles it looks like I should use vermiculite for incubation substrate. However I am having a hard time finding it this time of year. Has anyone use hatchrite for pancake eggs? 


thanks in advance for any help


----------



## tortadise (Dec 13, 2013)

I have never used it before. But it should work just fine. You can also use perlite too.


----------



## edwardbo (Dec 13, 2013)

home depot ,near the house plants ,orchids,small bags of spagnum,are pancakes fun to keep ?make a posting


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 14, 2013)

turtleescape said:


> Has anyone use hatchrite for pancake eggs?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for any help



I have for many years, it is awesome!! I have two on it right now and a little hatchling that is 3 weeks old that hatched on it. Don't get it too wet. It is best to have dry substrate and ambient humidity 80% or so.


----------



## turtleescape (Dec 14, 2013)

Tim/Robin said:


> turtleescape said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone use hatchrite for pancake eggs?
> ...



Do you cool the eggs for a few weeks to break diapause?
thanks


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 14, 2013)

turtleescape said:


> Tim/Robin said:
> 
> 
> > turtleescape said:
> ...



Nope!! Right from the nest to the incubator!! I have hatched a LOT of pancakes from my 1.2 group!


----------



## karmeleon (Dec 17, 2013)

What is your method of incubating on dry media with 80% plus humidity? I have a pair of pancakes and hope they will breed at some point. Do you use any stimulus to get them breeding?
Thanks


----------



## deadheadvet (Dec 17, 2013)

Best advice is more than 1 male creates competition and leads to better yield of offspring. However, males will fight, so after allowing them to breed to the female(s) split them up.
I've had the best luck incubating on Perlite dry and sprinkling water on the eggs weekly and have excellent hatch results.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 18, 2013)

karmeleon said:


> What is your method of incubating on dry media with 80% plus humidity? I have a pair of pancakes and hope they will breed at some point. Do you use any stimulus to get them breeding?
> Thanks



I carress the male's carapace a lot and sweet talk him.  He manages the rest on his own. I never sprinkle my eggs. The key is keep the ambient humidity around 80%. I have done this several ways, one is keeping shallow dishes of water in the incubator. Now I have a Juragon incubator that I set the desired humidity level and add water to a reservoir every week or so. It works amazingly well, worth every penny of the higher price!!!


----------



## karmeleon (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Hopefully I will be able to use it sometime over the next year.
Regards


----------

